# Aqua El NeoHeater anyone have one of these?



## jimbo (4 Oct 2009)

Hi everyone,  new to the forum & in the process of setting up a nano planted aquarium which is a 30 liter cube. Been looking for a good non glass heater for the tank & came across the rena smart heater initially but it seems abit on the bulky side for my small tank. I then came across an Aqua El NeoHeater which has all the same features as the rena heater but has a nice flat profile.  It's the secound one down on this page via the link.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... cables.asp

Dose anyone here own one of these heaters or know anything about them? 
I can't find any user reviews anywhere online.
Thanks.


----------



## Chmura (5 Oct 2009)

Actually I have Aquael Easyheater ( it's a simplier version of Neoheater ), and I am glad of this choice. It is small, can work in any position ( horizontal for example ). As a heater it works fine, didn't have any issues with it. Neoheater should be exactly as good as mine, with the exepction of showing actual temperature, and some other technobubble.


----------



## jimbo (5 Oct 2009)

Chmura said:
			
		

> Actually I have Aquael Easyheater ( it's a simplier version of Neoheater ), and I am glad of this choice. It is small, can work in any position ( horizontal for example ). As a heater it works fine, didn't have any issues with it. Neoheater should be exactly as good as mine, with the exepction of showing actual temperature, and some other technobubble.



I think the neo version is fully micro processor controlled with a built in digital thermometer & lots of flashing led lights.
It's now a few pound cheaper than the easy version so i'm thinking of maybe getting one. How long have you had yours now?

Thanks.


----------



## Chmura (6 Oct 2009)

For a couple of months ( not sure how long ). A friend of mine recommended this heater, as he uses it for about a year.
Where I bought it the easy version is about 20-25% cheaper than the neo version.


----------



## jimbo (6 Oct 2009)

Chmura said:
			
		

> For a couple of months ( not sure how long ). A friend of mine recommended this heater, as he uses it for about a year.
> Where I bought it the easy version is about 20-25% cheaper than the neo version.



Just found one 50watt easy version for Â£12.99 online almost everywhere else online has them at a higher price point than the neo's which is odd.


----------

